# .NET and More > ASP.NET And ASP.NET Core > VS 2019 move nex and Previous button not working please help

## Makumbi

Please help i wanted to move to mother details then next of kin details and then display all the values entered in the summary option please help. but my buttons are not working please help find attached code in notepad

----------

